# Home investment



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

We will design and install a professional lighting system that enhances your home and landscape. Invest in your home by increasing the value, safety and security for you and your family. We can set up an appointment and do an on site demo that will offer a visual sample of what we can do.



Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I need under soffits installed

Do you do those?


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Typically this is done by a licensed electrician with line voltage. I am a licensed "limited energy" contractor. This allows me to install low voltage only. Would up-lighting work for you in this application?


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

We have just finished a project at the "Gulf Beach Community Bank" in Gulf Breeze. This was a commercial project with a lot of ambient light surrounding it. If you are in the area after dark stop by and check it out. We also have one in "Hidden Creek".


----------

